# Will an 8 month old Tegu overeat ??



## Tosh10 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a stupid question really. I have been told that up until a Tegu reaches about a year old you can feed them as much as they will eat. Is this true? I am concerned because my Tegu is becoming quite the little fatty after every meal. She waddles back into her cage a lot slower then when she came out for her meal and doesn't seem to move much until she relieves herself lol. Initially when I got her, I would feed her a certain amount and keep adding some until she stops eating. However, more recently, I have stopped adding food after a certain point because it seems like she is eating a ridiculous amount for her size. She is about 8 months old. I am guessing like 2.5 feet to 3 feet long and about 4"-4.5" wide. She doesn't have fat rolls around her tail yet lol.... I was wondering if I should stop being paranoid and let her eat as much as she desires or is it right to cut her off after a certain point? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 22, 2013)

_ Like most things you‘ll get different opinions about it. Since some feel like you can‘t over feed a young tegu. For me I don‘t always let mine eat as much as they want when ever they want it, young or not. If they pig out, have a heavy meal one day and looking for food the next day then I offer something light if anything at all. Since depending on their food, fat content varies. It‘s not good for any animal to be fed as much as they want whenever they want, when they‘re less likely to exercise and use enough of it. 

Being over weight can be unhealthy and puts extra stress on a growing body the same as one that‘s not.

With that said body types vary post some pics and I‘ll let you know what I think. For me the main thing with tegus is their tail base and abdomen. Make sure they keep a plump tail base without their abdomen dragging when they‘re walking, full or not. But an occassional,  (temporary) belly drag after a heavy meal is acceptable.
 Sometimes I even rub Natsukis belly when he‘s walking just to make him suck it in and work those muscles for a bit. _


----------



## kim86 (Mar 22, 2013)

My tegu gets a super fat belly after I feed him, but only because there's no real way not to have a huge gut after eating a couple f/t rats. After he eats, he is definitely a bit slower but that's just because he's carrying more weight from the rats he just consumed. After he poops, he's nice and lean-ish looking again. Think about how stuffed you are after eating a big meal


----------

